# Locker (Without any software)



## vaibhavtek (Oct 4, 2007)

This is my *first* Tutorial..!!

I hope you will like this tutorial..!!

Please leave a comment..!!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
* Copy the following codes (*Marked in blue colour*): 

cls 
@ECHO OFF 
title Folder Locker 
if EXIST "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" goto UNLOCK 
if NOT EXIST Locker goto MDLOCKER 
:CONFIRM 
echo Are you sure u want to Lock the folder(Y/N) 
set/p "cho=>" 
if %cho%==Y goto LOCK 
if %cho%==y goto LOCK 
if %cho%==n goto END 
if %cho%==N goto END 
echo Invalid choice. 
goto CONFIRM 
:LOCK 
ren Locker "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" 
attrib +h +s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" 
echo Folder locked 
goto End 
:UNLOCK 
echo Enter password to Unlock folder 
set/p "pass=>" 
if NOT %pass%==*type your password here* goto FAIL 
attrib -h -s "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" 
ren "Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}" Locker 
echo Folder Unlocked successfully 
goto End 
:FAIL 
echo Invalid password 
goto end 
:MDLOCKER 
md Locker 
echo Locker created successfully 
goto End 
:End 

* Now paste it in notepad. 
* Change the "type your password here" with your password (*Marked as  bold in the above posted matter*).
* Save it as batch file(with extension *.bat*).Any name will do. 
* Now you see a batch file. Double click it to create a folder locker. 
* A new folder named Locker would be formed at the same location. 
* Now brings all the files you want to hide in the locker folder. 
* Now double click the batch file to lock the folder namely Locker. 
* If you want to unlock your files,double click the batch file again and you would be prompted for password.Enter the password and enjoy access to the folder.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hope you like this..!!!   

*Please leave a comment..!!*


----------



## abinesh (Oct 4, 2007)

nice !! but the avatar is IRdude's trade mark mate !!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 4, 2007)

*Thanks for the reply..!!!   *

And now I think you have no problem with my Avatar...!! (*Please see it*)


----------



## abinesh (Oct 4, 2007)

nice avatar BTW


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL........I think this is Vishal's old avatar (mr. vista).
He even used this at his website askvg.com ..but removed now.

Can I know,from where U got this avtar??


----------



## Ron (Oct 4, 2007)

Gr8 Yaar.........
Is it URs?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48001


----------



## shyamno (Oct 4, 2007)

Xcellent ...thing..dude !!! Keep it Up !!!!


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Oct 4, 2007)

nice one dude........ am gonna check it  out  .........  if this is better  am gonna deleted my locker software am using now ...


----------



## anand1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good Work.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 4, 2007)

hmmm....

nice BATCH programming dear....


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Oct 4, 2007)

nice post mate... n keep posting


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice dude.


----------



## casanova (Oct 4, 2007)

Old trick. But a batch file made it easier and quicker. Thanks for the batch file.


----------



## sauravktr (Oct 5, 2007)

nice yaar....post some more


----------



## Projjwal (Oct 5, 2007)

cool job........keep it up


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> Gr8 Yaar.........
> Is it URs?
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48001


 
No friend thats up most part of the thread is not my creation..!!

You donot think that I am too big..!

I am only of 14 age...!!


----------



## azzu (Oct 5, 2007)

ok that's koool if u forgot ur password u know wat to do  
or any wild thoughts


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are using any software and u forget the passowrd..!!

There is no way to recover..!!

Same thing..!!


----------



## azzu (Oct 5, 2007)

but is this as secure as other softs i mean that any geek can know wat's in ur folder
iam not telling that ur technique is not good but sugg them bee carefull against the geeks


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks..!!

But for me this is a secure method as this is a password protected..!!!!

I donot want to say but there are many software which can break password of Software like winrar, winzip etc..!! (I heared and even saw) (My own folder)

But as this is without any software so it is hard to break password...!!


----------



## azzu (Oct 5, 2007)

is there pass breaker for 
winrar ??? really can u gemme the link plzz i want it.Is it real guys ???
"But as this is without any software so it is hard to break password...!!"
y is it Hard jus open the .bat file in note pad an u see the pass


----------



## blueshift (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you so much for this.

But what if someone deletes the batch file?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 5, 2007)

blueshift said:
			
		

> But what if someone deletes the batch file?


 
I forget to mention that after creating the batch file you must hide the file at some secret place and make it invisibles but putting that in folder....!!! (I hope you know that) (If not say me I will post that in my other (next) tutorial...!!!)



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> is there pass breaker for
> winrar ??? really can u gemme the link plzz i want it.Is it real guys ???


 
I cannot give as this is illegal...!! (But really I know the name)



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> ya is it Hard jus open the .bat file in note pad an u see the pass


 
I know that but a person will never thought that a .bat file can contain all your secret...!!

And after all if you hide it is immposible...!!


----------



## Ron (Oct 5, 2007)

vaibhavtek said:
			
		

> No friend thats up most part of the thread is not my creation..!!
> 
> You donot think that I am too big..!
> 
> I am only of 14 age...!!



hey buddy I am one year older than u..........



			
				vaibhavtek said:
			
		

> No friend thats up most part of the thread is not my creation..!!
> 
> You donot think that I am too big..!
> 
> I am only of 14 age...!!



buddy I am one year older than u..........

And hey the batch  programming file does not provide password Security....
Check Post 11 and 12
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48001


 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48001


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 5, 2007)

ron said:
			
		

> And hey the batch programming file does not provide password Security....
> Check Post 11 and 12
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48001


 
That is not my tutorial...!!

My tutorial provide Password Security..!!

As many people had comment this as a good so you should know that my tutorial provide Password Security..!!


----------



## Ron (Oct 6, 2007)

vaibhavtek said:
			
		

> That is not my tutorial...!!
> 
> My tutorial provide Password Security..!!
> 
> As many people had comment this as a good so you should know that my tutorial provide Password Security..!!



..........i think u didn't got me...............
Buddy Batch Files do not provide password security.......The security is fake........and any can change the password witjout any trouble..........
Look in that link.......

  For an example-
I      created a batch file named "1.bat" with a password named      "Ronak "
I      locked the folder with that batch file.
I      deleted the batch file named "1.bat" having password "Ronak"
I      again created a batch file named "2.bat" with the password      "Ronak Agrawal"
I      tried to run "2.bat"
It      asked for me a password to unlock the file.
I      applied "Ronak Agrawal" as the password.
It      worked successfully……………..
I was able to open the folder by entering Ronak Agrawal as the password instead of Ronak


----------



## slash_89 (Oct 11, 2007)

Dude if you open the batch file with notepad or any similar s\w and if one reads through the code to the point where it says "Type your password here" then anyone could get the password.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 11, 2007)

the best way to make things more secure would be to keep the batch file in some other place then what u r locking.

this is good stuff man. i didnt know the /p switch at all


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 11, 2007)

just follow the link and u will understand:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=623247&postcount=23


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 11, 2007)

ease up guys.. u r expecting world class features out of a 10 line batch file. it is brilliant work.

As for the pwd thing. u dont need the password at all. It is well established that the best security method is one that is invisible. This method makes the real data invisible. Now if u dont purposefully show someone the batch file then he wont even know that there is something hidden. let alone looking for its password.

That beauty is the invisibility, as that provides security not the password.

Anyways if someone knew ur batch file(or that a certain controlpanel icon is faking something) then he does not need any password. he can simply rename the control panel icon to anything simple and everything will open. so password protections is irrelevant.

you have to admire the overall idea. i discovered the same things in old dos days by renaming files to include the Alt+255 character. tho it had already been discovered by others millions of times.LOL i was as happy as if i had invented nuclear fusion . but the thing was the coolness of it as is here.


----------



## 047 (Oct 11, 2007)

nice post... keep it up...


----------



## spironox (Oct 15, 2007)

i am a bit confused i dont know what happedn but something went terribly wrong i need to get my data out of my folder as the orginal (locker) folder is not at all visible in any drive !! all i can see is a control panel link !!! can any body help here i copied and pasted the whole link as instructed and followed all the things now i am in a mess !!! i dont see the locker folder any more i see a control panel link rather !!! help help help


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 16, 2007)

rename that back to 'locker'


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 16, 2007)

ya just rename it as "locker"


----------



## spironox (Oct 16, 2007)

woosh thanks my friend but i am still wondering how did it change at the first place to control panel?? vaibhav any answers ??


----------



## vaibhavtek (Oct 16, 2007)

even I also wander....


----------



## Tapomay (Oct 16, 2007)

read this tutorial a few days ago in another forum. but thanks for posting it here.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 17, 2007)

it changes due to the guid specified in the foldername extention. it is a unique guid that windows uses to track and link its features. there are tons of them. u could change it to printers/network folders etc if u know that guid


----------



## Riteshonline (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice work Dude!!!!!!

is any way to lock the drive????


----------



## redhat (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey here, this is a very old trik and everyone is posting it here.
Some months ago, I created a small App under VB 6.0 using the same priciple.
The link to the thread is here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44805
Some issues related to this type of security have been discussed there....


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 11, 2007)

off topic:-sorry for replying late due to my *exam* and still have exam will catch everyone later after a week...!!
on topic:-nice one but old...!!!


----------



## The CyberShot (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Vaibhav, I was shocked to hear that u're just 14! You invented the code yourself? If that's true, then u're a genius! Way to go! Anyway, i discovered some 'Problems' in your code(not bugs). First, if a person has access to your code, then its as simple as a pie for him to discover the password and moreover if he is a bit too geeky then he can altogether do away with the password prompt too. Second, if a person boots the computer with a Linux Boot CD or with any other OS except any Windows OS then he/she can easily access the files in the folder. Another 'Problem' I found was that if you loacked a folder on your USB and connected it to another computer, then the folder is visible. Also, you cant lock a folder with a Limited Account.

I hope you may be able to rectify them if you are revising ur code for another program in the future. 


PS: I'm 17 yrs old (Turned 17 this August)


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 16, 2007)

great trick. iam currently hiding it, but there is a bug here, we can see password in root directory it seems, i read it one other forums, also do you have any idea what if the .bat file is deleted


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 17, 2007)

if bat file is deleted u have lost ur thing.
same is with softaware like Winrar.


----------



## The CyberShot (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh no! You're wrong! You can access your files again even if you've deleted the .bat file. Just create it again. As simple as that. Or you could just boot a Live CD of any Linux distro and go to the folder you saved your hidden folder in.


----------

